# which is the better Entry door.



## AbeBarker

I'd like to know what yall think of "Pella", "Anderson", and "Thermatrue" entry doors. I have a great customer that is really trying to figure out which are the better of the three doors to have. I've only installed "Jeld Wen" doors and doors even more inferior to those and am ready to move up. Coud I get a consenses and why you like which door?

Cheeahs


----------



## mickeyco

Anderson


----------



## rbsremodeling

Bang for a buck thermatru good doors

Best quality door anderson

Pella are tempermental, I think they ride on their name more than anything else


----------



## genecarp

pella AND ANDERSON, is a different door than thermatru, whAT syle entry door are we talking about here, you are not purchasing a fibreglass, two panel entry door with a glass sunburst from anderson. thats thermatru


----------



## dutchlegacy

its anders*E*n, just so you know. andersen makes a fine door, but if you are talking about bang for your buck, get the Therma-tru...very good entry doors, with lots of options.


----------



## Michaeljp86

I just put in 3 pella windows and they seemed decent, not top of line or anything.


----------



## LaurieC

we've installed many Pella doors, and they're ok. They have great customer service. I was able to call a tech and he arrived hours later to fix one of the french doors. Would have been better if the door didn't have the problem to begin with.


----------



## TimNJ

I don't like Pella entry doors. Pull the weatherstrip out of a Pella and compare it to anybody elses and you'll see how much thinner the Pella is. I also don't care for their sills with the piece of aluminum that they put under the brickmoulding. They offer pre-finished for pretty cheap compared to others.


----------



## wizendwizard

If you are doing high end work, Try Escon www.escondoor.com


----------



## jhctuh13

Because You Didnt Mention Them, I Assume You Have Ruled Out Marvin And Jeld Wen? I Would Rather Buy Anything Than Let Andersen Give Me A Door Or A Window! I Think They Have Gone Downhill In Quality Over The Last 15 Years Or So. I Wouldn't Use An Andersen In A Kids Clubhouse!


----------



## wizendwizard

Anyone ever tried Survivor windows out of N.J.? I've hauled them around the country but never installed them.


----------



## Halo

Another very high end product is HH Windows&Doors. The only downside (aside from $) is the 3 month lead time. The European hardware and extra heavy woodwork makes for a very solid/secure product.


----------



## silvertree

I install Marvin for my customers, but put a Jeld Wen door in my home a couple of years ago. Good wood, good hardware a very nice door, Its a 6'0" french with the adjustable hinge. Seals up very good in the winter. Both sides open so there is a little leakage, but no more than any Anderson I have installed, and it costs about $1100 less than Marvin or Anderson. Don't like the Pella doors.


----------



## Michaeljp86

jhctuh13 said:


> Because You Didnt Mention Them, I Assume You Have Ruled Out Marvin And Jeld Wen? I Would Rather Buy Anything Than Let Andersen Give Me A Door Or A Window! I Think They Have Gone Downhill In Quality Over The Last 15 Years Or So. I Wouldn't Use An Andersen In A Kids Clubhouse!


I have to agree with you on the anderson, they seem cheaper then the old ones. They seem a little better then pella. Jeld wen seems to be built good but Ive only seen older ones.


----------



## LaurieC

I toured the Sierra Pacific Plant a few weeks ago. One of the most interesting parts...they not only make their own windows, but they manufactor all of the parts and pieces for Jeld-Wen, Anderson, and a few other big names.


----------



## jhctuh13

not sure what that means! The tolerances is what would matter......I have happen to know a lot of plants make the same parts for many copanies in all industries, but i think we would all agree that its the quality they demand that matters .


----------

